# Thoughts on breed and gender.



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

What are all of your thoughts on breed and gender?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a pretty big comb..


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It is big, huh! But, it's got such a pretty face...looks feminine. MAYBE its just because it looks like she's wearing eyeliner.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this close?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are Speckled Sussex. I bought 2 and a year later I bought 2 more. I really like them. They are not trouble makers, they follow me around, only 2 let me snuggle on them while I have food in my hand. And they smell the best. I bury my nose in one and it smells like fresh air.

The ones in the pic are under 6 weeks old, but I don't know how old.


----------

